# Our pumpkin



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2010)

This is the pumpkin my husband and I carved this year. What do you think?


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 31, 2010)

that is too cool


----------



## Candy (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it's absolutely awesome. I bet that one took you a while to carve.


----------



## bettinge (Oct 31, 2010)

Damn good and accurate!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 31, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## hali (Oct 31, 2010)

thats fab x


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 31, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It didn't take all that long to carve really. I draw the tort on there first then I carved half and my husband carved half.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, your half looks MUCH better than his half!


----------



## terryo (Oct 31, 2010)

That's fantastic!!


----------



## Isa (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice, I love it!


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 1, 2010)

absolutly love it!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow I'm impressed! That turned out great!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I was very excited about it


----------



## DeanS (Nov 1, 2010)

NICE job!


----------



## Shelli (Nov 2, 2010)

That is so great, I love it!!


----------

